# Lost Havanese in Chicago



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Cross posted from Havanese Rescue, I hope you can open the photo.

Nelson was adopted from our rescue over the weekend and on Sunday afternoon (1/17/10), his adopter was taking him for a walk and he slipped out of his collar. He was last seen near Midway and Dundee in Northbrook. 
If anyone sees him, please contact one of us at the numbers below.
Nelson is a 2 yr old, purebred Havanese (pic attached) and he may be a little skittish/timid. He likes women better than men. He is microchipped/neutered. Reward offered for his return. Permission to crosspost widely
Contact:
Linda Bober, Cause 4 Paws Rescue
708-426-3059
[email protected]
OR
Terrie McDonald
847-498-9906


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I couldn't open the picture. ;_(


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh no, poor guy! I hope he is found soon!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a cute little guy. (I could open it.) I hated to open the post... Hope he's found soon!!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh what a little honey. My brother lives near there I'll give him a call and tell him to be on the lookout.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh what a cutie pie. I could see the fear in his face. Come on little boy, let them find you. Come home baby.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh what a cute lil' bugger! I hope he is found safe and sound. Poor little guy.:angel:


----------



## Mountainmotor (Jan 21, 2010)

Hope you find him!!!!! I would be crushed if I lost my dog!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awww, what a cute baby. Letting my friends in that area know...


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Have they found him?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I never heard but have sent an email to see, I'll let you know the reply.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This dog was found and is safe at home with his family.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh thank God. You all know well I can relate.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great news. Thanks for the update.


----------

